# Food Safety News - 07/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 21, 2021)

*Oysters recalled amid Washington’s largest ever Vibrio outbreak*
By Cookson Beecher on Jul 21, 2021 12:05 am
Washington state has initiated a recall of live oysters harvested from the Samish Bay growing area in the Puget Sound area. The recall is in response to multiple cases of Vibrio parahaemolyticus illnesses associated with oysters harvested in the area.  The outbreak has already surpassed the highest number of cases ever recorded by the state... Continue Reading


*Outbreaks down but recalls up for Belgium in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 21, 2021 12:03 am
More than 330 outbreaks affected more than 1,200 people in Belgium in 2020, according to the food agency’s annual report. The 333 outbreaks sickened 1,262 people with 27 needing hospital treatment. Two elderly people died, one due to Salmonella and the other Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) infection, but a link to food could not... Continue Reading


*Large Yersinia outbreak linked to pasteurized milk*
By News Desk on Jul 21, 2021 12:01 am
More than 100 people were sickened during a Yersinia outbreak linked to pasteurized milk in 2019, according to a study. Raw milk may have cross-contaminated pasteurized milk during the pasteurization process. Yersinia enterocolitica infections affected a youth summer camp and nearby community in northeastern Pennsylvania in July 2019. Researchers identified 109 cases, 48 confirmed and 61... Continue Reading


*Muffins recalled from Walmart, 7-Eleven, other retailers because of Listeria test*
By News Desk on Jul 20, 2021 08:28 pm
Listeria tests have prompted the recall of more than two dozen kinds of muffin products from retailers nationwide, including from Walmart and 7-Eleven stores. Give and Go Prepared Foods (U.S.A.) Corp. initiated the recall after receiving test results, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. “We became aware of... Continue Reading


*Let data drive the food safety process, and share knowledge with the industry*
By Chris Koger on Jul 20, 2021 06:44 pm
PHOENIX — With the Food Safety Modernization Act and other Food and Drug Administration regulations guiding  growing and processing of fresh produce, it’s common for companies in the supply chain to have a compliance-driven mindset. To Drew McDonald, vice president of quality and food safety for Taylor Farms, Salinas, CA, attention to audit scores and... Continue Reading


*After first year, FDA ready to invest in New Era’s future*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 20, 2021 06:21 pm
PHOENIX — Maybe you remember something about the New Era of Smarter Food Safety. You might think it was longer ago than it was, but it was only a year ago that FDA’s Frank Yiannas of shared his brainchild for future food safety. The trouble is that what you’ve heard since has not told you... Continue Reading


----------

